# Macosx.com email settings



## bookem (Feb 15, 2006)

Could someone confirm the email settings to me for a macosx.com email account please?  All of a sudden I am getting an error message saying the server does not support CRAM-MD5 alshough I haven't changed anything in Mail.

Have looked at the setup guide but it's all set up as suggested.

thanks,

b.


----------



## ScottW (Feb 15, 2006)

Try "Password" instead of Cram-md5.


----------

